# Rate the 3 AC games



## Micah (Nov 16, 2008)

Rate the 3 AC games in order from favorite to least.
Mine are: ACCF, AC, ACWW


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Haven't played CF, but I know that AC>>>>ACWW


----------



## Nate (Nov 16, 2008)

ACCF, then a tie between ACWW and AC.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 16, 2008)

GC will always be the best in my opinion its the first and nothing can beat the classics the city folk and wild world although i dont own city folk i can tell its going to be better than wild world


----------



## AuctionMan853 (Nov 19, 2008)

accf ac acww


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Nov 19, 2008)

Accityfolk, Ac for gamecube, then wild world!


----------



## bananaoracle (Nov 20, 2008)

1. City Folk
2. Wild World
3. Original


----------



## Zephent (Nov 20, 2008)

1)City Folk (by a thin margin)

2)Gamecube (Nostalgia is probably a major contributor to this)

3)Wild World (Had too short a lifespan, but I loved having AC wherever I go, I hope they make another portable one down the road)


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2008)

City Folk, Gamecube, Wild World.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 21, 2008)

I haven't played city folk yet, but I know this for a fact:

1. ACG (it will always pwn the others okay? I don't care what you say! xD)
2. City Folk
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
100. Wild World

Thank you very much. xP


----------



## Tola (Nov 22, 2008)

It's funny to see that people here are all naming City Folk as their favorite.  If you hop over to Kotaku, they have some pretty critical views of the game.  

Wild World is by far the worst, but none of them are downright bad.  City Folk inherited the problem of bad music from Wild World, and the rolling log view which may have some core gamers grousing.  They also should have gone all out with new features, but unfortunately they just laid quite low.  However, in regard to the new online capabilities, this game is very much more interactive.  

For me, it ranks as follows; Animal Crossing GC; Animal Crossing: City Folk; Animal Crossing: Wild World.

Each game sports something of which to be proud, but I can't pass down the nostalgia of the original game, despite it lacking any real interactive features.


----------



## SuperGil (Nov 22, 2008)

Wild World>City Folk>ACG

I am hoping however, CF will become my new favorite over time.

In terms of rating...

PG: 8.4/10
WW: 8.8/10
CF: 9.1/10


----------



## Grawr (Nov 22, 2008)

1: Animal Crossing (original)
2. City Folk
3. Wild World

I don't think Nintendo will ever be able to beat the original AC.


----------



## QNT3N (Nov 22, 2008)

Its a tie between them all, because CF doesnt have much more then the first two..


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 22, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I haven't played city folk yet, but I know this for a fact:
> 
> 1. ACG (it will always pwn the others okay? I don't care what you say! xD)
> 2. City Folk
> ...


whats ACG coffeebean?





AC:CF
AC
AC:WW
AC:64 [thats the 4th one]


----------



## Away236 (Nov 22, 2008)

gamecube one had the most originality...but i guess city folk is the best of them all


----------



## SuperAnthony (Nov 23, 2008)

Nate said:
			
		

> ACCF, then a tie between ACWW and AC.


Yea same with me. Bith games had very good qualities that are hard to beat each other.


----------



## SuperAnthony (Nov 23, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And also, ACPG means Animal Crossing Population Growing, the first game.


----------



## raider2338 (Nov 24, 2008)

AC:CF>AC:WW>ACG


----------



## raider2338 (Nov 24, 2008)

ACG is Animal Crossings Population Growing that is the true name for Animal Crossing Gamescube.


----------



## Knightshot (Nov 25, 2008)

My opinion on the games rating...  xD

animal crossing: GCN = 7/10
animal crossing: wild world = 5/10
animal crossing: city folk = 10/10


----------



## MitchHanson (Nov 25, 2008)

Just like 95% of the posts:

1) City Folk
2) Gamcube Animal Crossing
3) Wild World


----------



## Animal Dublin (Nov 25, 2008)

So now that yous have all had a bit of time with City Folk is it worth buying? Also is it starting to feel like its own game?


----------



## D.T. (Nov 25, 2008)

How I'd rate them:

Animal Crossing GCN: 9.5/10
Animal Crossing: Wild World: 8/10
Animal Crossing: City Folk: 7/10

And in order of how much I liked them:

GCN
City Folk
Wild World


----------



## Tola (Nov 25, 2008)

GCN: 9/10 - it had its mistakes, but it was first of its kind.
Wild World: 7.5/10 - it dropped too many significant things.
City Folk: 8/10 - it kept dropped, too many significant things, but gained SOME credibility.


----------

